# Kansas pp question



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

J D said:


> Totally agree that is definitely the best route in Kansas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've been thinking about this, to me,if I am going to do two trips I would go once in October to hang cams, pick out trees and then go back in November to hunt the rut.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> I've been thinking about this, to me,if I am going to do two trips I would go once in October to hang cams, pick out trees and then go back in November to hunt the rut.


It’s probably not necessary. Most times a day or two can yield 3-5 spots speed scouting. It’s always our approach to spend that first day checking old spots and a few new ones. It makes for a long day after driving through the night but then I feel you’re setup for success for the week.

Although cams running for a month would be pretty cool.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Deer activity changes a lot with the rut and the removal of the crops. We use Google maps on satellite for some nice travel corridors. Hunting pressure has been the biggest issue but when its archery season the problem becomes less of an issue. 

Another issue we ran into in Kansas and Nebraska is the state will remove cedar trees or CRP grass whenever they want to, it's ruined some great hunting spots. 

Mud roads can be a pain, you are not suppose to drive them when it leaves ruts because the farmers maintain them not the state. Trust me when I say they can get upset quickly. 

Also, never pass up a spot because it looks too close to the road or too small. Our best spot in Kansas was 80 acres and had one creek running through it, probably 3 acres of trees total. That spot produced 4 shooters and several close calls.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

anagranite said:


> Deer activity changes a lot with the rut and the removal of the crops. We use Google maps on satellite for some nice travel corridors. Hunting pressure has been the biggest issue but when its archery season the problem becomes less of an issue.
> 
> Another issue we ran into in Kansas and Nebraska is the state will remove cedar trees or CRP grass whenever they want to, it's ruined some great hunting spots.
> 
> ...


I'm specifically targeting those properties.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

lreigler said:


> It’s probably not necessary. Most times a day or two can yield 3-5 spots speed scouting. It’s always our approach to spend that first day checking old spots and a few new ones. It makes for a long day after driving through the night but then I feel you’re setup for success for the week.
> 
> Although cams running for a month would be pretty cool.


Yeah that's probably the only reason why I would do two trips, just to see what's been running around for the last month.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I decided to buy a point instead of applying this year. So now I have up to 5 years to apply, and I can apply when I have a little better timing.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Question on applying. Do we need to purchase the $97.50 non refundable hunting license to apply?

NM. I got my answer. Yes.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> I thought I read that the private lands that allow walk in public Access has times that you can't access the properties, usually I was during the off season. I don't know if pre season scouting is worth it all that much, I'll probably just take a few extra days and in season scout.


This is true none of the WIHA properties allow access if there are crops in the field. Kansas has an awesome interactive map that you can find properties and it tells you exactly what season it is open. Some are turkey only. 

Another thing to note is that many properties change yearly. We went the last two years upland hunting and 4 of the properties we found pheasants the first year were unhuntable this past year. 3 were taken out of the WIHA program and one had been hayed. There was 0 cover there.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

thill said:


> Each property can be different. The access dates are available on OnX.
> View attachment 824145


This is ok if it is not planted.
...like pasture land. There is a disclaimer that you cannot access if there are crops planted in a field on all WIHA properties. It is on their website and on the signs.


----------



## MidMichigan10 (Jun 22, 2009)

thill said:


> Question on applying. Do we need to purchase the $97.50 non refundable hunting license to apply?
> 
> NM. I got my answer. Yes.


 Our group has always been told that you MUST have a hunting license in order to be entered into the draw. We didn't draw in 2019 and I had to write a letter to KDWPT requesting a refund of the hunting license fee as I was not going to hunt in the state due to not drawing a whitetail tag. They kept a minor fee and mailed me back a refund of the rest.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> This is ok if it is not planted.
> ...like pasture land. There is a disclaimer that you cannot access if there are crops planted in a field on all WIHA properties. It is on their website and on the signs.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I find this odd if so. When we go, pheasant season typically opens that same Saturday. Those guys pound every field of sorghum and any other grain every day. Most of them locals.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

MidMichigan10 said:


> Our group has always been told that you MUST have a hunting license in order to be entered into the draw. We didn't draw in 2019 and I had to write a letter to KDWPT requesting a refund of the hunting license fee as I was not going to hunt in the state due to not drawing a whitetail tag. They kept a minor fee and mailed me back a refund of the rest.


I called the licensing department three times. The first person I spoke to didn't know the answer to my question but gave me two other numbers to call. I called the first number and the agent told me we have to buy the nonrefundable hunting license for $97.50. After speaking to the second agent, I wanted to know what our odds were of drawing, so I called the second number. I told the agent our group of four hunters has zero preference points and we wanted to understand our drawing odds before we risk the $$. This agent said non-res odds were around 95% but last year was the exception to those odds. She also said we didn't actually have to purchase the nonrefundable hunting license until we find out if we're successful. She said the system will prompt us to buy the license, but it isn't mandatory. 
So if she's right, I'll try to apply with our group today and see if it can be done.

Edit: I was able to apply without buying a hunting license.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Pheasant season is nov 13 in Kansas for that reason. Harvest season is typically wrapped up by Nov 1. Could possibly run until mid nov in a late rainy year. 

We went first week of dec last year and never saw a harvester in a single field. The small towns centered around grain elevators were ghost towns and harvesting crews were long gone. We hunted plenty of sorghum fields but every single one was harvested.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> Pheasant season is nov 13 in Kansas for that reason. Harvest season is typically wrapped up by Nov 1. Could possibly run until mid nov in a late rainy year.
> 
> We went first week of dec last year and never saw a harvester in a single field. The small towns centered around grain elevators were ghost towns and harvesting crews were long gone. We hunted plenty of sorghum fields but every single one was harvested.


But are you saying you cannot access wiha while crops have not been harvested?


----------



## miforest (Apr 5, 2017)

i have 2 pp in ks . this is my third year of applying. did not draw the first two


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone know when the drawing results are posted?


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

thill said:


> Anyone know when the drawing results are posted?


Nothing yet


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

thill said:


> Anyone know when the drawing results are posted?


Checked yesterday and nothing, saw on another form that its usually the fri before so today or the tues after memorial day


----------



## Tom22 (Jan 11, 2001)

thill said:


> Anyone know when the drawing results are posted?


Just heard its going to be Mid June!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tom22 said:


> Just heard its going to be Mid June!!


When I called less than 2 weeks ago, they said end of May, beg of June. 

With that "plan", I'm terrified how long it'll take to get my tag refund if I don't draw.


----------

